# Amperaje y Voltaje



## ROBERT-DARK (Jul 26, 2007)

hola saludos  
escribo para aclarar una duda que tengo.
en una fuente de voltaje, fuente de alimentacion, bateria, transformador, etc
indican cierto voltaje y amperaje, pero si ya tengo voltaje para que es el amperaje.

un ejemplo tengo una pila que me da 9V y 500mA
si ler ponemos una resistencia de 2 ohms tendria 4.5A por que I=V/R
y los 500mA que significan 
segun entiendo esa fuente de voltaje entregara 500mA independientemente del
valor  que sea la carga o resistencia.
pero si es asi, que pasaria entonces con la ley de ohm.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 26, 2007)

si a esa pila de 9V @ 500mA le pones esa resistencia de 2ohms, va a suceder que el voltaje caera y probablemente se queme.

Los 500mA es lo maximo que te puede dar esa bateria manteniendo su voltaje nominal


----------



## jona (Jul 26, 2007)

hola
para que lo entiendas bien una cosa es tension y otra corriente.

supongamos que tu tienes una bateria de 12v,pero necesitas colocarle una carga como por ejemplo una lamparita de 12v.
tu tienes que saber que la lamparita consumira una corriente de esa bateria, y la bateria entrega una cierta cantidad de corriente.
esto quiere decir que si la lamparita consume 100ma y tu bateria entrega 500ma esta todo bien,la lamparita brillara y todo ok.
pero al reves pasa si la lamparita consume 500ma y la bateria entrega 100ma,si bien los 12v estan,no es la cantidad de corriente la necesaria para hacerlo encender.
por eso es muy importante tomar en cuanto a la hora de conectar algo a un transformadorr o bateria,la corriente que este mismo pueda entregar y la carga que le conectemos.
quizas te preguntes mi lamparita consume 500ma y lo estoy alimentando con 12v pero por 5 ampere,pasara algo?
la lamparita encendera bien,pero el resto de corriente que entrega el transformador o baterias quedaran alli,osea la carga toma lo que necesita para alimentarse.
espero se haya entendido y no confundirme.
saludos.


----------



## 207324 (Jul 26, 2007)

robert, fijate que tu mismo te respondiste al poner la ley de Ohm.


----------



## leviatanxxi (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola a todos

Soy nuevo en este foro. Necesitaba que alguien me echara una mano y estaba a punto de empezar un hilo nuevo, pero veo que éste está relacionado en parte con mi pregunta, así que, si no os importa, lo aprovecho.

Mi duda es la siguiente. Tengo un aparato que funciona con pilas de 1.5V. Al comprarlo, venía acompañado de dos baterías de 1.5V y 1900mAh. ¿Puedo utilizar en este aparato otras baterías de 1.5V y 2100mAh? 

Por lo que comentaba Jona, creo entender que sí, pero mi duda es si al ser mayor el amperaje que recibe el aparato que el que necesita (o el que le proporcionaban las baterías originales), hay peligro de quemarlo, o simplemente utiliza el necesario y el resto lo "deja pasar".

Por otro lado, me pregunto hasta qué punto es importante lo del amperaje, ya que en las pilas convencionales (alcalinas, etc) no se indica la cantidad de amperios que proporcionan.

Por último. Si tengo el cargador de las baterías de 2100mAh, ¿puedo recargar con él las baterías de 1900mAh?

Muchas gracias


----------



## jona (Jul 28, 2007)

hola

entendiste muy bien,lo que habia comentado.
tranquilamente podes usar esa bateria de 2100mAh para el aparato.
en cuanto a usar el cargador de 2100mAh,para el de 1900 mAH,creo que se puede usar tambien.
es importante saber la cantidad de ampere que tienen las pilas convencionales,para saber a lo que lo vamos a conectar,algunas pilas no traen el este valor,pero se puede tomar como referencia otra pilas que si lo tenga.
saludos y espero me hayas entendido bien.


----------



## gihu (Ago 4, 2007)

No hay mucho mas que añadir, jona se explicó de lujo!
Solo indicarte que lo las unidades de mAh, no solo indican corriente que pueden entregar, el hecho de que una pilas sean de 1900mAh y las otras de 2100mAh, lo unico que hará es que las de 2100 te duren más rato cargadas en el mismo equipo, ya que la capacidad de carga de la pila es mayor, y la correinte que consume el equipo es la misma utilices una o la otra.

Espero no haberme explicado muy mal!!, jeje

Saludos


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola, esta pregunta aunque pueda ser muy básica, es algo complicada de responder para que sea entendible. Voy a intentar responderla y me gustaría que me corrigiesen si me equivoco.

El Voltaje, no es más ni menos que una diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos, bien diréis y que leches es eso? , imagínate una valsa llena de agua, el agua no se mueve ¿cierto? y ¿Por que? pues porque no existe una diferencia de potencial (la superficie es completamente horizontal y el agua no se mueve). Ahora imagínate una cascada, ¿que pasa? el agua se mueve ¿no? y ¿Por que? pues se mueve porque hay una diferencia de potencia (la superficie no es plana hay una diferencia de altura entre la parte alta de la catarata con la parte baja y eso hace que se mueva el agua ya que esta cae). Por lo que el voltaje es la fuerza que que la CORRIENTE se mueva. Y ¿qué es la CORRIENTE?, pues es ni más ni menos que los electrones (es decir el agua de la valsa y el agua de la catarata). Por lo que si un circuito esta apagado pasara como en la valsa el agua (la corriente) no circula y no pasara nada, pero si lo encendemos (activamos la batería para que nos entendamos) habrá una diferencia de potencial entre el principio y el final del circuito (como en la catarata) y la corriente pasara por los distintos componentes activándolos.

A más voltaje (5V, 12V, 24V....) mayor diferencia de potencial (se ejerce mayor presión para que la corriente empiece a fluir). 

La Resistencia es valga la redundancia la resistencia que se ofrece al paso de la corriente ya que en algunos componentes si pasa demasiada corriente por ellos se queman. Por eso no es lo mismo alimentar el motor de un coche que un simple led, el motor necesitara más corriente para funcionar que el led. El voltaje simplemente se usa para hacer que la corriente se mueve y depende el circuito se necesitara más o menos voltaje.

Salu2 y espero haberme explicado.

Decir estos tres términos (voltaje, intensidad y resistencia) estan relacionados en una ley unica, la ley de ohm.

Otra cosa que se me olvidaba 

Resistencia: Se mide en ohmios
Intensidad (corriente): Se mide en Amperios
Voltaje: Se mide en Voltios


----------



## Francisco moreno (Ago 8, 2007)

Bueno Dark, todo lo que han dicho anterior mente es cierto pero creo que la raspuesta mas exacta que te puedo dar es que sencillamente la famosa ley de Ohm "no es aplicable a las fuentes o baterias", ya que como tu haz dicho ellas tienen una salida tanto de voltaje como de corriente predeterminada por el fabricante y como es obvio no se pueden variar. 

Pensar en que una bateria sigue la ley de ohm es como pensar que la bateria en si es una resistencia ya que la ley dice que R=V/I y si tenemos 5V y 0.5A entonces tenemos una R=10Ohmios, "¿extraño no?". las baterias nunca se pueden visualizar como una impedancia sencillamente en un circuito las baterias aportan un voltaje DC y punto. 

La corriente que pasa por la impedancia a la cual esta conectada la bateria es otra cosa, recuerda que la corriente no es mas que un flujo de electrones que se mueven por efectos del campo que los polariza, en esta caso la polarizacion se debe a la diferencia de potencial en los terminales de la bateria.  
   Creo que tu duda erradica en que ves los Amperios que suelta la vateria como un limitante para que en algún otro punto del circuito exista un amperaje superior, pero lo que yo pienso (y aquí si no hablo con mucha propiedad) es que, la corriente que atraviesa a una impedancia es inversamente proporcional al valor en ohms de dicha resistencia, tal y como la dice la ley, por lo tanto si intentas encontrar la corriente que pasa a traves de un cable de cobre, de 1 metro de largo y 1 milimetro de diametro, energizado por una bateria de 5V encontraras que pasan mucha corriente ya que la resistencia que ofrece dicho cable sera de alrededor de 0,01ohmios. por eso es que si conectas un cable solo de un punto a otro en una red, creas un corto circuito y correras el riesgo de quemar algo.

  Entonces para que es ese valor de corriente que te dan? bueno, imaginemos que conectas un bombillo a la bateria, si la impedancia del bombillo es tal que, necesite de unos 120V y 2A para prender pues obviamente el bombollo no prendera porque el valor de la impedancia del bombillo es muy grande.

  En fin espero que algo de lo que escribi logre aclarar tu duda. 

Corrijanme si dije alguna locura. Aqui todos estamos para aprender. Bye!


----------



## joga (Ago 9, 2007)

Francisco moreno dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Dark, todo lo que han dicho anterior mente es cierto pero creo que la raspuesta mas exacta que te puedo dar es que sencillamente la famosa ley de Ohm "no es aplicable a las fuentes o baterias", ya que como tu haz dicho ellas tienen una salida tanto de voltaje como de corriente predeterminada por el fabricante y como es obvio no se pueden variar.
> 
> Pensar en que una bateria sigue la ley de ohm es como pensar que la bateria en si es una resistencia ya que la ley dice que R=V/I y si tenemos 5V y 0.5A entonces tenemos una R=10Ohmios, "¿extraño no?". las baterias nunca se pueden visualizar como una impedancia sencillamente en un circuito las baterias aportan un voltaje DC y punto.
> 
> ...



no es por ofender ni mucho menos, pero creo que si dijiste una locura, todo circuito electrico se rige por la ley de ohm, por eso es una ley;  a ver si logo aclarar un poco la confusion aun que ya lo dijeron anteriormente, tratare de expresarlo a mi modo 
en una fuente de voltaje ya sea pila o lo que sea tenemos 2 factores el voltaje (volts) y la corriente (amperes) aqui entra un poquito la logica para poner un ejemplo:
existen pilas dentro de algunos controles remotos que son de 12v y asi mismo la bateria de un auto es de 12 volts es ilogico pensar que podemos encender el auto con la pila del control remoto, sin enbargo si podemos encender el control remoto con la bateria del auto y no lo dañara, como lo dijeron anteriormente, los equipos deben de acoplarse en cuanto a voltaje, en cuanto a amperaje el equipo consume lo que el nesesita por esta razon la fuente que suministra el voltaje debe de poder proporcionar la corriente que el equipo consume si esta tiene mayor capacidad no afecta solo esta sobrada, volviendo al caso de conectar el control remoto a la bateria del auto, esta esta tan sobrada que podria alimentarnos 100 controles iguales al mismo tiempo y sin problema.
por otro lado las caracteristicas que nos marca una pila vinen dadas en mA/h esto quiere decir la corriente maxima que puede proveer esta pila en una hora si el aparato solo consume la mitad de esa corriente la pila nos durara 2 horas y asi sucesivamente, si tienen mas capacidad pues el tiempo de duracion se prolonga y es por esto que las pilas varian en precio segun la capacidad de corriente ya que es proporcional al tiempo que duran cargadas. en el caso de una fuente de alimentacion, no se maneja el termino de amperes po hora ya que  su capasidad es constante mientras el equipo este conectado. 
por ultimo el termino impedancia solo se utiliza en circuitos de corriente alterna y es el equivalente de resistencia en circuitos de corriente directa que se denomina como la opocision al paso de lamisma en un circuito.
Espero no haber enrredado mas el asunto 
saludos a todos


----------



## -Mooys- (Ago 14, 2007)

Ahi va otra ves,espero que se entienda mas    .
Soy nuevo en este foro , como lo dice mi anterior mensaje . Me quise Inscribirme aqui para aclarar algunas dudas , mi duda es que si sustituyendo  una fuente que su salida era de 5 volts y 850 mA , con una fuente de 6 volts y 850mA funcionaria , o puedo tambien con una de 5 volts y 1000ma (1A)    , que es lo que quema un circuito , aplicarle un voltaje mayor al requiere o una corriente mayor a la que requiere , por lo que he leido en los comentarios de ustedes , me parecen muy atinados , pero alguien dice que  el voltaje solo se utiliza para hacer que la corriente fluya , esto quiere decir que entonces si aplicamos un poco mas de corriente no importa , la que sea necesaria se utilizara y la que no pues solo se perdera , pero con el mismo voltaje , esto es cierto    , espero me pudan contestar , y disculpen por no escribir bien en el primer comentario , espero que este sea mejor , gracias


----------



## gihu (Ago 17, 2007)

Hola Mooys, para sustituir una fuente de 5V, debes poner otra de 5 Volts, de por lo menos el mismo amperaje, cuando la utilices asegurate de que la bateria de tu celular no se calienta (o al menos no más de lo que lo hiciera antes)


----------



## -Mooys- (Ago 17, 2007)

Hola a todos y gracias gihu por la respuesta   , pero si no es mucho pedir quisiera que alguien fuera mas explicito en cuanto a si puedo utilizar una fuente de mas amperaje o voltaje  que lo necesario , es decir lo que pide algun aparato exactamente . Y perdon por la molestia , pero pues para eso es esto para aclarar dudas o no ,   , y no quiero quedarme con esta duda .Gracias


----------



## joga (Ago 17, 2007)

la fuente de 5 volts 1 ampere te sirve perfectamente, solo que midela antes de conectar tu cel ya que si no es una fuente regulada podrias llegar a tener mas voltaje del que marca la etiqueta, esto es por que las fuentes no reguladas las calculan a 5 volts  pero con carga determinada y equipos pequeños a veces no consumen lo suficiente para estabilizar la tension, te recomiendo que utilizes otro cargador aunque no sea de la misma marca, recuerda que lo importante es que repetes el voltaje y la polaridad (positivo y negativo ) la corriente puede estar sobrada y no pasa nada, el equipo solo consume lo que el necesita


----------



## yeyo (Abr 10, 2008)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica. Tengan paciencia si pregunto una estupidez, pero por ejemplo si conecto a la bateria de un vehiculo que provee 12V y 70A, por ejemplo, un reglador 7805. Podria utilizar la corriente regulada que me entregue el 7805 con algun PIC u otro circuito integrado?. es posible?. de que manera podria utilizar el voltaje y amperaje de mi vehiculo para conectar un PIC entre otras cosas? Agradezco sus respuestas.

Saludos desde argentina!


----------



## Guest (Abr 10, 2008)

joga tienes razon, al haber dos datos el faltante se cálcula, en consecuencia la ley de ohm se aplica a todo..


----------



## crys_anyta (Jun 8, 2008)

buenas tardes.... comunidad del foro de electronica mi duda es la siguiente:

tengo una estacion total sokkia set510, que utiliza una bateria interna de 7.2V 1800mAh, ahora tengo por entendido que si varia el amperaje hora no afecta a mi equipo mas que en la duracion de la bateria, si es que esta aumenta a 2000mAh o 2200mAh, pero ahora si se incrementa el voltaje a 7.4V ? he leido que incrementara el flujo de corriente de trabajo....pero esto afecta en algo no?...... esta es la bateria que usa 7.2V 1800mAh actualmente esta en mal estado la mas cercana para su reemplazo que encontre es 7.4V 2000mAh mi pregunta es.
¿puedo usarla como reemplazo equivalente sin tener ningun problema luego?


----------



## juanjo1786 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ejemplo sencillo: Conectamos ciertas resistencias en paralelo a una fuente; ¿que sucede? Lo que sucedería es que el voltaje en cada resistencia (Fuese cual fuese) sería el mismo, pero la corriente disminuirá, es por eso que la corriente que se nos presenta, es aquella nominal en la cual podemos trabajar con un reparto de tensión eficiente y constante (e igual), y asegurará que nuestra corriente de trabajo sea la adecuada pero, si es viceversa, (Requerimos mucha corriente debido a la resistencia), no será entregada por nuestra fuente (batería o lo que fuese), ya que en las especificaciones no le es capaz de esto.
=). Saludos!.


----------



## erkillo (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya se q esta seccion esta encabezada por el titulo "cuestiones elementales de electronica", oeri creo q este tipo de dudas no se corrigen correctamente asi. Este tipo de dudas se corrigen teniendo una miima base de teoria de circuitos. Os recomiendo que cogais algun buen libro e inqueis los codos. No se puede pasar a un nivel mas alto sin una buena base.

En respuesta a yeyo:


Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica. Tengan paciencia si pregunto una estupidez, pero por ejemplo si conecto a la bateria de un vehiculo que provee 12V y 70A, por ejemplo, un reglador 7805. Podria utilizar la corriente regulada que me entregue el 7805 con algun PIC u otro circuito integrado?. es posible?. de que manera podria utilizar el voltaje y amperaje de mi vehiculo para conectar un PIC entre otras cosas? Agradezco sus respuestas. 

Saludos desde argentina! 


Si podiras utilizar un 7805, pero ten en cuente las protecciones por sobrecorrientes. Debes colocar un fusible que corresponda a las necesidaddes de consumo del regulador.


S


----------



## JADER (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola mi nombre es jader y soy nuevo en este foro.
con respecto a lo del amperaje y voltaje, le quiero decir que. el voltaje es una diferencia de potencial que existe entre 2 puntos y que se requiere para poder polarizar cualquier circuito. sin embargo, el hecho de que haya tensión no significa que halla corriente. entonces la corriente se define en una fuente para saber si con dicha tensión aplicada puede suplir de energía al circuito y así poner a funcionar lo que desee con todas las de la ley.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2008)

HEYYY ES TENSION Y CORRIENTE! no voltaje y amperaje!


----------



## quimypr (Oct 11, 2008)

En las baterias baja la tension cuando se le pone una carga muy baja, porque cae tension en la resistencia interna de dicha bateria.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 11, 2008)

Tambien hay quew considerar la corrosión en los terminales , particularmente si observamos el terminal positivo de una bateria tiende a cumular corrosión ,sulfatos en el caso de las baterias antiguas de plomo , esto contribuye a aumentar la resistencia.
Por ejemplo consideremos que la resistencia en frio del arrancador de un auto sea de 0.04 ohm 
Sin la corrosión, la disposición actual de arranque se puede calcular con la Ley de Ohm: 
   I = V / R    =  12V / 0.04 = 300 amperios

La potencia requerida  a partir de energía puede calcularse a partir de la relación de potencia.

P= V I  =   (12 V ) ( 300 Amp) = 3600 Watts

 ¿Cómo estos valores ser cambiado si hay un terminal sucio que tenga una resistencia por corrosión de 0,1 ohmios? 

Con la corrosión, la resistencia total serie es 0,1 + 0,04 = 0,14 ohmios. 

  I = V / R    =  12V / 0.14 = 85.7 amperios

 La potencia total es 

P= V I  =   (12 V ) ( 85.7 Amp) = 1029 Watts

 pero no toda  esta reducción de potencia se va al motor de arranque. 

Al aplicar segun la Ley de Ohm las potencias respectivas segun la caida de tension en cada resistencia tendremos

Potencia por calor en el terminal con corrosión = 735 Watts

Potencia utilizable por el motor del arrancador = 294 Watts

Debido a que por división de tensión en la resistencia por corrosión en el momento del arranque se quedarian 8.57 voltios dejando solo 3.43 voltios para el motor de arranque .

Podemos seguir con el analisis usando nuestas teoria basicas de circuitos electricos , aun llevando un terminal de bateria corroido no notamos mucho su efecto ya con el auto en marcha o estacionado , suponiendo que la resistencia de las luces interiores del coche sean de 0.48 ohmios que es un valor cercano al real al de los faros , esperando que nos den unos 300 watios cuando le piden (12/0.48 ) = 25 amperios a la bateria.

Potencia de los faros (terminal limpio)= V I  =   (12 V ) ( 25 Amp) = 300 Watts
 Considerando terminales corroidos con resistencia de 0.1 la resistencia total seria 0.48 + 0.1 = 0.58 ohm

La corriente ahora seria (12/ 0.58 ) = 20.7 amp

Potencia = V I  =   (12 V ) ( 20.7 Amp) = 248 Watts

En la resistencia por corrosion caen 2.07 volt mientras que para las luces solo quedan 9.93 voltios

La potencia disipada por calor en el terminal = 43 watt

La potencia disipada por las luces  = 205 watt

En lugar de los 300 esperados.

Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola fernandoae.
Este tema " no voltaje y amperaje!" ya se trató en el foro, mira aquí: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/al-voltaje-al-amperaje-15801/#post104058

Yo hice la siguiente pregunta:
El tensiómetro sirva para medir la Tensión o Voltaje.
El voltímetro sirve para pedir la Tensión o Voltaje.
y no medieron una respuesta directa sólo respondieron saliendo por la tangente sin respoderla.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2008)

Por eso lo digo... se hace un post sobre la expresion y siguen diciendo voltaje y amperaje... pero bue


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola.
Parece no haz visto el tema.
Es correcto decir "VOLTAJE y AMPERAJE".
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 11, 2008)

El término tensión se utiliza de varias maneras , en Fisica es como se definen a las fuerzas de estiramiento por ejemplo cuerdas o cables en este caso se mide en Newtons , mas especificamente en ingeniería, se llamaría  tensión mecánica es la fuerza interna que actúa por unidad de superficie. 
En Física,se define cuantitativamente la tensión superficial como el trabajo que debe realizarse para llevar moléculas en número suficiente desde el interior del líqudo hasta la superficie para crear una nueva unidad de superficie,  la tensión superficial hace que la superficie de un líquido se comporte como una película elástica, 
En Electricidad la Tensión eléctrica es la diferencia de potencial eléctrico entre dos puntos de un circuito,se mide con un voltimetro , aunque tambien un  osciloscopio puede darnos sus magnitudes instantaneas respecto al tiempo. 
En Sicologia,  la tensión psicológica se la conoce como Estrés. 
En medicina, la Tensión sanguínea es la presión de la sangre en el interior de los vasos sanguíneos se mide con un tensiometro.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola.
Si de Física se trata, mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/105090/ _Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2008)

mi tensiometro y mi corrientimetro no funcionan! jaja. Al final con tantas opiniones diria que es lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> mi *tensiometro* y mi corrientimetro no funcionan! jaja. Al final con tantas opiniones diria que es lo mismo










Tensiómetro


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2008)

ya se pero el mio es para medir voltaje


----------



## yeyo (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola erkillo, gracias por la respuesta pero el 7805 exploto al conectarlo a la bateria del coche. Puse un fusible en serie y lo mismo pero con el fusible. de que manera puedo alimentar un circuito con PIC's con la bateria del coche?. Ayuda!

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 5, 2008)

Por lo visto tenes un corto, si se te quema un fusible o un 7805 es porq el problema es otro.


----------



## yeyo (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola fernandoae, las veces que conecte con o sin Fusible el 7805 calento (hasta hervir) y al rato djo de entregar voltaje. Lo probe en dos vehiculos y lo mismo. Voy a probar en una moto a ver como me va y despues les comento. Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 7, 2008)

tenes que tener en cuenta la disipacion, cual es tu voltaje de entrada? y la corriente que necesitas a la salida?


----------



## alpharsp (Abr 30, 2009)

Reviviendo Tema 
Estaba leyendo este tema y me entro una duda asi que no me quise quedar con ella 
a ver si me pueden ayudar
Para mis circuitos electronicos utilizo un cargador LG de 5.2v y 800mA
cuando conecto un led digamos rojo que creo que es de 1v y de alta luminosidad de 1.9v
si lo dejo conectado estalla  o bien se funde. Inclusive los azules de alta luminosidad se funden si lo conecto sin resistencia (En realidad no entiendo bien, la intensidad luminosa esta en funcion de la corriente o del voltaje, para mi el que rulea es la corriente por ser la velocidad de choque de los electrones contra la resistencia que ofrece el semiconductor, corrijanme please ) y en alguna pagina lei que utilizan una corriente de 20mA aprox entonces dije bueno supongo que por eso se quema, por ley de ohm excede los 20mA

sin embargo orita estoy aprendiendo a usar el puerto paralelo con delphi  y por lo que tengo entendido la salida de datos es de 5v y max 200mA.
Por que diantes prenden perfectamente los leds  tanto rojos como verdes

si se supone que la corriente que utiliza es invariable e independiente de la corriente maxima que me ofrecen ambas fuentes de tension 
tomando como referencia un led rojo de 1v y 20mA por ley de ohm obtendriamos una impedancia de 50Ohm

si lo aplicamos a ambas fuentes de 5v obtendriamos una corriente de 100mA magnitud que ambas fuentes proporcionan perfectamente

entonces sis e supone que la indicacion tecnica de amperaje es el maximo amperaje que me puede proporcionar ambas fuentes deberian de estarme dando solamente 100mA no? entonces porque es diferente la intendisad luminosa ?

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

Tienes que limitar la corriente que circula por el LED, y de acuerdo a los parámetros que pones aquí, hay que limitarla a 20mA. Si no la limitas, se quema.

Para eso sirve la resistencia que se le pone en serie, se le llama "resistencia limitadora de corriente".

Supongamos que un LED tiene un voltaje nominal en directa de 2V.
Si le pones una resistencia, entonces tienes que el voltaje en la resistencia será 5-2=3V, así que tienes 3 volts ahí que los tienes que dejar "caer" en algo para que no se metan al LED, por eso hay que poner un dispositivo que los detenga, (digamos porque "sobran") y esa es la resistencia limitadora. Entonces la resistencia que deberás poner es de R=V/I, esto te da   R=3/20mA = 3/.020 = 150 ohms. 

Pero no sé si esa corriente sea recomendable para usar el led, más bien yo le pondría máximo 10mA
Claro que eso ya depende del brillo que quieras.
Si utilizaras 10mA aproximadamente, entonces la resistencia debería ser: R=3/10mA= 3/0.010 =300 ohms

Así que le puedes poner con toda confianza una resistencia de 270 ohms en serie con el LED.

---------------------------------------

Ahora, en cuanto a porqué no se te quema con la salida del puerto paralelo de la computadora, es porque el circuito del que tomas la salida, primero: no te da 5V, sino aproximadamente 3V o algo así. Luego: no te da toda la corriente que requiere el led, pues si lo hiciera, seguro se quemaría. Ahí al que estás forzando es al circuito del puerto paralelo y no se debe hacer eso sin una resistencia limitadora. Aunque ya dependerá de cómo sea la etapa de salida del chip particular de ese puerto paralelo, pero por lo pronto no es recomendarle ponerlo directo.

Un led es un diodo y tiene una respuesta en la que si le aplicas directamente un voltaje (sin resistencia limitadora) y lo vas aumentando, digamos poco a poco desde cero, se puede medir cómo la corriente va aumentando exponencialmente. Primero muy lentamente y de pronto, a partir de su voltaje de conducción en directa, la curva empieza a subir muy pronunciadamente, tanto que a los pocos milivolts más, el led tiende a conducir ya no miliamperes, sino hasta amperes. Esto debido a que así se comportan las uniones de los semiconductores, es su naturaleza. (Esto se puede ver a detalle analizando la Física Electrónica del estado sólido). 

Por eso se quema y por eso hay que ponerle una resistencia limitadora, como te digo arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2009)

tension:
es la prsion que entrega la fuente.
imaginen una bomba de agua y un caño de salida de agua.
la bomba es la fuente .

cuanta mas tension o presion con mas fuerza sale el agua.



resistencia:
ahora si miramos el caño por donde viaja el agua podremos ver que en algunos casos hay caños mas chicos, o sea de diametro mas chico, hay otros que son caños gordos , de mayor diametro.
hay caños que estan medio tapados.
bueno, un caño gordo y libre es un caño que pfrece poca resistencia.
cuanto mas chico el caño o mas tapado mas resistencia al paso de agua.
en el caso de la electricidad es el material el que ofrece ressitencia a la movilidad de las cargas electricas.

corriente .
tenemos el caño, tenemos la bomba que ejerce un empuje al agua ..pero cuanta agua sale por minuto ?
cual es el caudal ?
depende de :
la tension 
y la resistencia
si tenemos un motor que empuja el agua con una fuerza de 5 Kg y un caño de 1 pulgada veremos que sale un chorro de agua por ese agujero de 1 pulgada, un chorro con 5kg de fuerza.
pero si tenemos un caño de 100 pulgadas y se ejercen esos mismos 5KG veremos un chorro gigantesco, por que sale mucha mas agua por que el agujero es mucho mas grande y se esta empujando con la misma fuerza a toda esa agua.
(en verdad creo que tendria que haber dicho 5Kg por cm cuadrado o algo asi ).


ahora veamos lo del led:
es similar a una lampara comun de filamento .
esta cuando dicen que tiene una tension maxima de 2 v por ejemplo es que para ese valor dura 10 mil horas 
para ese valor consume una corriente y da buena luz, la luz que uno esperaba.


que pasa si lo alimento con menos tension ?
circula menos corriente, prende menos ........y dura mucho mas de vida util , en vez de 10 mil horas durara 30 mil.
por que esta menos exigida.

que pasa si lo alimento con mas tension ?
prende mas, circula mas corriente ........pero los materiales internos al estar Sobreexigidos duran mucho menos.
si no fuese asi entonces uno podria hacer lo que quisiera con lo que sea .


 da d
 ediameptros os scorriente :
el asunto es que no es


----------



## alpharsp (Abr 30, 2009)

Oh! muchas gracias zaiz
siempre tuve dudas en como calcular la resistencia limitadora para un led
crei que tenia que tomar encuenta algun valor de resistencia para el led despues sacar una resultante y ya ahi obtener corriente y voltajes encesarios pero veo que no es asi
no tomas encuenta al led sino unicamente la corriente que deseas y el voltaje que deseas en la resistencia
y si me imagino que la corriente aumenta exponencialmente por efectos termoelectricos y fotoelectricos vdd?

bueno gracias por la formula del calculo


----------



## alpharsp (Abr 30, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tension:
> es la prsion que entrega la fuente.
> imaginen una bomba de agua y un caño de salida de agua.
> la bomba es la fuente .
> ...



Gracias  entiendo bien la relacion voltaje corriente sin embargo mi duda no era tanto porque se quema el led con el cargador sino porque con el cargador si y con el paralelo no  si entragn la misma corriente pero ps ya me dijeron que fue por una proteccion que no me entrega lo que necesito es raro eso o.o supongo entonces que el apralelo no entrega 200mA sino de 10 a 20mA 














otra cosa  si para el calculo de la corriente que atraviesa un led utilizamos unicamente la resistencia limitante como podriamos calcular la corriente que pasa por un led si no hay resistencia limitante? acaso seria toda la que puede entregar la fuente?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2009)

al poner la R. limitante estas poniendo al LED dentro de los margenes permitidos y analizados por el fabricante.

si le das valores mucho mayores como no estan estudiados ni graficados en curvas de fabricante no sabras.
seguro que sera una corriente mucho mayor, pero no es algo calculable.

imaginate dentro del led , los componentes que estan sobre-exigidos y iniciandose un proceso de destruccion , no se puede predecir /calcular eso, puede terminar en un corto o en que simplemente se abra y deje de conducir.

saludos


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 7, 2009)

Retomando el tema de las baterías, todo esto de las especificaciones de Voltios, mA y mAh no es muy fácil de explicar en tan poco espacio pero trataré de hacerlo.

Primero daré las especificaciones dadas por el fabricante de baterías GP para dos de sus modelos de baterías recargables de Ion-Litio:

Modelo              Voltaje nominal       Corriente de descarga máxima           Capacidad

GP1850L140              3.7V                                  2100 mA                            1400 mAh
GP1443L58                3.7V                                    870 mA                              580 mAh

Antes de dar la explicación debe tenerse presente lo siguiente: la tensión o voltaje siempre está presente, mientras que la corriente sólo circula cuando se cierra el circuito y la batería sólo entrega la corriente que pide el elemento que la consume nunca más.

La potencia del consumida por el receptor nunca debe estar por encima de la potencia de la fuente.

Tomemos la segunda batería:

3.7 V 870mA. La máxima potencia que puede entregar es P=V*I,  3.7 V * 0.87 A = 3.219 W.

Si tengo un aparato que trabaja a 3.7 V y consume p.ej 4.5 W no debo usar esta batería, ya que lo más probable es que la batería explote (aunque ud no lo crea).

Puede que el aparato no exprese la potencia en Watios pero sí el consumo en A o mA. El mismo aparato anterior podría
indicar 3,7 V 1,216 A ó 1216 mA. Si se usa la primera batería no se quema nada porqe ésta puede entregar hasta 2100 mA pero como el aparato consume 1216 mA, ésto es lo que entrega la batería.

La primera batería puede entregar una potencia de 7,77W.

Volvamos a la segunda batería, si tenemos un aparato que trabaja a 3,7 V y consume los 870 mA, mediante el valor dado para la capacidad (580 mAh) podemos saber durante cuánto tiempo lo podemos tener encendido en forma contínua. En efecto, si dividimos mAh/mA nos queda horas de uso, es decir 580 mAh/870 mA= 0,667 h que llevado a minutos nos  da
40 minutos. Después de esos 40 minutos de uso, el voltaje de la batería empezara a bajar de 3,7 V.

Si para el aparato del ejemplo anterior usamos la primera batería, veremos que podremos utilizarlo en forma contínua durante 1400 mAh/870 mA = 1,61 horas o 96 minutos.

El porqué el voltaje de una pila baja cuando se le exige más corriente que la que puede suministrar se debe a algo llamado "resistencia interna", la cual está presente en todas las fuentes de energía. Esta resistencia en el modelo teórico se encuentra en serie con el generador de tensión y en consecuencia al extraer más corriente, se produce una caída de tensión en dicha resistencia, ésta caida de tensión es voltaje de menos en los terminales de la pila.

Esta intensidad de corriente produce calentamiento y es la responsable de explosiones en las pilas.

En las pilas, la resistencia depende del area de contacto entre el electrolito y los electrodos que forman el terminal positivo y el negativo, es por esto que las pilas grandes entregan más corriente para el mismo voltaje.


----------



## tecnico0104 (May 7, 2009)

El fenómeno de la resistencia interna se pone de manifiesto más notoriamente en los adaptadores enchufables en los tomacorriente de pared.

Si tomamos uno con valores típicos: 9V 500mA y medimos la tensión de salida sin estar conectado a ningún aparato podemos encontrarnos tensiones de hasta 12 V o más.

Sin embargo, si le conectamos una carga que consuma los 500 mA, veremos que el voltaje baja ahora a los 9 V.

En este caso la resistencia interna se debe al alambre tan fino que se usa en este tipo de transformador.

Otro detalle para los que postearon con problemas de componentes que se queman: muchas veces se diseñan circuitos y los componentes se queman aún cuando se trabajan con valores de tensión y corriente por debajo de los máximos permitidos por el componente, sin embargo el fabricante indica la potencia máxima disipada y casi nunca se verifica ese valor. Si los valores de tensión y corriente están por debajo de los máximos permitidos debe chequearse si el producto de éstos valores está por debajo del permitido por el fabricante.

También debe verificarse si para obtener la potencia disipada máxima especificada por el fabricante es necesario el uso de disipadores de calor. Diseñando de esta manera, los productos tendrán una larga vida.


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola les hago una consulta compre una fuente de 16+16 2A 
como puedo hacer para saber si en realidad tengo 2A?

gracias


----------



## tecnico0104 (Jul 3, 2009)

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> Hola les hago una consulta compre una fuente de 16+16 2A
> como puedo hacer para saber si en realidad tengo 2A?
> 
> gracias




Primero algunas preguntas: son dos salidas independientes? se pueden conectar en serie para obtener una fuente bipolar?. La especificación de corriente es por cada salida o es la suma  de ambas?. Corriente en régimen permanente o picos de consumo momentáneos?

Lo más elemental sería colocar una carga resistiva a la salida de la fuente Si la corriente es de 2A por cada salida, necesitarías conectar una resistencia de 8 ohmios a una de las salidas en serie con un amperímetro y un voltímetro en paralelo con la resistencia y verificar la lectura de los instrumentos contra las especificaciones.

Inconvenientes del sistema:
 la potencia de la resistencia debería ser de 50 w o más y genera bastante calor, difícil de encontrar y/o costosa. Si la fuente es regulable se comienza a bajo voltaje y se incrementa poco a poco observando también si la fuente no se calienta excesivamente. Si la fuente no es regulable, hay que conseguir una resistencia variable de mayor valor ohmico para comenzar la prueba con un valor alto e ir disminuyendo gradualmente, en caso contrario puede dañarse la fuente si realmente no tiene la capacidad indicada.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 4, 2009)

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> Hola les hago una consulta compre una fuente de 16+16 2A
> como puedo hacer para saber si en realidad tengo 2A?
> 
> gracias



hay que utilizar el buscador 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## unodos12 (Jul 27, 2009)

bueno no cabe duda que el amperaje y el voltaje estan relacionados esto se observa en la ley de ohm.

tambien se han expuesto que el voltaje es la diferencia de potencial que impulsa a la corriente a circular(sin voltaje no hay corriente). y en cuanto a la corriente es la que fluye a traves se una red para que esta funcione. y se dijo que la corriente era de vital importancia para saber lo que se puedo conectar a un circuito cualquiera.



> supongamos que tu tienes una bateria de 12v,pero necesitas colocarle una carga como por ejemplo una lamparita de 12v.
> tu tienes que saber que la lamparita consumira una corriente de esa bateria, y la bateria entrega una cierta cantidad de corriente.
> esto quiere decir que si la lamparita consume 100ma y tu bateria entrega 500ma esta todo bien,la lamparita brillara y todo ok.
> pero al reves pasa si la lamparita consume 500ma y la bateria entrega 100ma,si bien los 12v estan,no es la cantidad de corriente la necesaria para hacerlo encender.
> por eso es muy importante tomar en cuanto a la hora de conectar algo a un transformador o bateria,la corriente que este mismo pueda entregar y la carga que le conectemos.


bueno de aqui surge la pergunta ¿porque los fabricantes en muchos casos omiten especificar la corriente que estrega una bateria?

y una duda en particular ¿que corriente proporciona una fuente de poder atx se mide deste lo 12V y 5V?

he buscado en san google pero solo especifican los voltajes.

les agradeceria mucho contestaran esas preguntas (por favor no me vallan a salir con que mida la corriente en una fuente con el multimetro ya que no dispongo de una fuente atx pero me interesas saver el dato).


----------



## tecnico0104 (Ago 6, 2009)

unodos12 dijo:
			
		

> y una duda en particular ¿que corriente proporciona una fuente de poder atx se mide deste lo 12V y 5V?
> 
> he buscado en san google pero solo especifican los voltajes.
> 
> les agradeceria mucho contestaran esas preguntas (por favor no me vallan a salir con que mida la corriente en una fuente con el multimetro ya que no dispongo de una fuente atx pero me interesas saver el dato).



Cada salida de voltaje debe ser capaz de entregar una cantidad mínima y máxima de corriente que es diferente para cada voltaje.

Table 3. Typical Power Distribution for a 250 W ATX12V Configuration

Output....................... Min...............Max............Peak
..................................Current.........Current......Current
..................................(amps)..........(amps).......(amps)

+12 V1DC(1).............1....................8..................9
+12 V2DC(1, 2).........1...................13................16.5
+5 VDC......................0.3...............12
+3.3 VDC.................. 0.5...............14
-12 VDC.................... 0..................0.3
+5 VSB .................... 0..................2.5................3.5

Para complicar las cosas, para la fuente especificada anteriomente, las corrientes no aumentan linealmente en cada salida hasta su máximo.

Así por ejemplo, cuando la carga de 12V consume una potencia de 100W, las salidas combinadas de 3.3v y 5v pueden entregar su potencia máxima de 150W; cuando la carga de 12v consume más de 100 W, la potencia entregada por las salidas de 3.3v y 5v disminuye; paradójicamente, igual ocurre cuando la potencia exijida por la carga de 12 v es menor a 100W.

La especificación completa para las fuentes ATX actuales puede verse aquí: http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/ATX12V_PSDG_2_2_public_br2.pdf


----------



## pablo_4 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola..

   si se puede cargar pilas 1900mAh en un cargador de 2700mAh ,pero se te va a cargar mas rapido las pilas, y pero por lo general se cargan con el 10% de corriente.por ej:si tenemos una pila de 1900mAh la debe cargar con 190mAh.clara aclarar que no pasa nada si la cargamos con 270mAh solo que  va tener menos tiempo de vida.

chau


----------



## albertoxx (Sep 19, 2011)

Hay algo que no han mensionado en los post anteriores y son los watts  que puede dispipar una resistencia y es alli donde radica mi duda  corrijanme si estoy mal. 
Si tienes una Fuente de 12V y 2A y le pones una resistencia(carga) de 
100 ohm entonces la corriente sera I = V/R => I=12/100 => I =  0.12A como 0.12 amperios es menor que 2 entonces la fuente pues ni  cosquillas todo bien pero los Watts de esta resistencia serian P=I*V  => 0.12*12 la potencia seria 1.44 Watts y si mi resistencia de 100ohm  es de 1/4 de watt entonces esa resistencia se me quemaria tal y como el  que posteo que habia probado un regulador y se le habia quemado, estare  en lo correcto o no? si no lo estoy para que sirven entonces los watts  en las resistencias?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola albertoxx

Estas en lo correcto así que la última frase de tu mensaje ya no es necesario responderla.

Pero un poquito sí habría que decir algo:
La potencia de las resistencias que se expresa en Watt’s sirve para seleccionarlas de un valor adecuado para que no se nos quemen cuando por ellas circula corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dalonico (Nov 14, 2011)

holas necesito una ayudita para aclararme algo....

1-las resistencias/resistores que disminuyen en si, el voltaje o el amperaje?
2-si conecto a un circuito digamos 2 baterias de 9v y .5A en paralelo, obtendre para alimentar ese circuito 9 v y 1A?
3-puedo medir el amperaje de una bateria con un multimetro?
4-(asumiendo q la respuesta a la 2 es un "SI" [que supongo que asi es, pero no stoy seguro ]) si tengo 5 baterias de 9v y .5A en paralelo para alimentar un circuito, es decir una bateria de 9v y 2.5A, q resistencia deberia usar para disminuir dicho voltaje a 1,5v, 2v, y 3v?.... para calcular esto es necesario usar solamente la formula R=V/I ? o se requiere algo +?
5-si un led dice q funciona con 0.05A y lo conecto a una bateria de 1A este demorara encendido... ?

esto es para un pequeño arreglo de 53 leds de alta luminosidad.... pretendo q el sistema funcione con ac (usando un trafo de 110AC a 9v y 1A) y con baterias (lo q pregunte arriba).... aprovecho de antemano y pregunto: tengo el trafo, el puente rectificador (uno de esos con encapsulado negro y circular con 4 patas.... q patas conecto a la entrada y cuales a la salida?), y condensadores electroliticos de 330 micro faradios... estan bn los los condensadores? cuantos le pongo? serie o paralelo?

como puedo medir cuanto amperaje requiere un led de los q voy a usar? 

perdon por la preguntadera  ... y muchas gracias de antemano en todo lo q me puedan ayudar


----------



## Virtroon (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola dalonico



> las resistencias/resistores que disminuyen en si, el voltaje o el amperaje?



Realmente no entiendo tu pregunta, pero las resistencias tienen un valor fijo. Por ley de Ohm si disminuyes el voltaje de la resistencia, así lo hará la corriente.



> si conecto a un circuito digamos 2 baterias de 9v y .5A en paralelo, obtendre para alimentar ese circuito 9 v y 1A?



Si esto es correcto



> puedo medir el amperaje de una bateria con un multimetro?



Si sólo tienes la bateria, la corriente que midas te dará 0, porque es un circuito abierto. Tiene que haber un camino para que halla corriente. 
Creo que aqui estas confundiendo corriente con energía. La corriente se da en amperios y la energía en las baterias es en amperios/hora. Por ejemplo, si tu bateria es de 9V y es de 1 amperio/hora, si pones una resistencia de 9 ohmios en paralelo a la bateria, la bateria se descargará en una hora.



> (asumiendo q la respuesta a la 2 es un "SI" [que supongo que asi es,  pero no stoy seguro ]) si tengo 5 baterias de 9v y .5A en paralelo  para alimentar un circuito, es decir una bateria de 9v y 2.5A, q  resistencia deberia usar para disminuir dicho voltaje a 1,5v, 2v, y  3v?.... para calcular esto es necesario usar solamente la formula R=V/I ?  o se requiere algo +?



Supongo que quieres hacer un circuito para prender leds, así que eso depende del voltaje de caida del led, utilizando ley de voltajes de kirchoff y luego ley de ohm se puede calcular la resistencia requerida. En el foro hay mucha información acerca de eso.



> si un led dice q funciona con 0.05A y lo conecto a una bateria de 1A este demorara encendido... ?



Tienes que basarte en el voltaje de las baterias para hacer los calculos, debido a que en las baterias se indica energía y no corriente. Pero tienes que utlizar resistencias para limitar la corriente, si dejas que pase un amperio por un led, se destruira.

Respecto a la fuente, hay mucha información en el foro, con arreglos de leds. La corriente de los leds depende del color y el tamaño.

Saludos...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola dalonico
1)- Las resistencias Disminuyen la corriente.

2)- Teóricamente conectando 2 baterías de 9V @ 0.5A en paralelo si se obtiene una batería de 9V @ 1.0A.
Sin embargo como el nivel de voltaje no es exactamente igual entre ellas, al conectarlas en paralelo, una contra otra se irán descargando. Haz un experimento: conecta los negativos de ambas, en los positivos conecta un amperímetro en una escala alta, si mide muy poco ve bajando la escala hasta ver, con suficiente resolución una lectura. 

3)- No, no se debe medir la corriente de una batería conectando directamente un amperímetro a sus terminales.
Sin embargo puedes medir la corriente que circula por un circuito conectando el amperímetro en serie con este.
Para averiguar cuanta corriente proporciona una batería hay que estudiar la teoría llamada: transferencia de máxima energía. Hay varios documentos que describen esa teoría por internet. Además mencionan como hacer pruebas.

4)- Se deja ver en la respuesta 2)- que es NO. Así que en esta respuesta ya no hay nada que decir.
Pero en fin, vamos ahondando más en el tema de las baterías en paralelo.
Para poder conectar baterías en paralelo sin que fluya corriente entre ellas de debe conectar algo en la salida de cada una para que impida, precisamente, que fluya corriente entre ellas.
Ese algo puede ser un simple diodo conectado en sentido de conducción. Estos diodos deben soportar la corriente que se pretende drenar de la batería, fíjate: No de las baterías, sino la corriente que va a proporcionar cada una de ellas. Pero... como en el diodo cae un voltaje al ser cruzado por una corriente, esa caída de voltaje hará como que las baterías son de 0.7v(aprox.) menos. Las de 9V darían 8.3V. sin embargo la corriente que puede proporcionar la batería no se verá afectada. A esto se le llama corriente por unidad de tiempo.

A esta otra pregunta dentro del mismo inciso:
q resistencia deberia usar para disminuir dicho voltaje a 1,5v, 2v, y 3v?
Depende de las características de la carga a la que se le va a aplicar ese voltaje.
Por ejemplo: tenemos un “Algo” que enciende con una corriente de 0.02Amp. y cuando por ese “Algo” circula esa corriente, cae en sus terminales 1.5V entonces:
9-1.5=7.5V que caerán en la resistencia que andamos calculando. Como por ella también circulan 0.02Amp pues está en seré entonces: 7.5/0.02= 375Ohms. Luego hay que calcular de qué ponencia sería nuestra resistencia para que no se queme.

A esta otra pregunta dentro del mismo inciso:
-para calcular esto es necesario usar solamente la formula R=V/I ? o se requiere algo +?-
Creo que es todo. Pero tal vez el calculo de la potencia de la resistencia.

5)- Qué quieres decir con esto ?
 5-si un led dice q funciona con 0.05A y lo conecto a una bateria de 1A este *demorara encendido*... ?
Supongo que quieres saber si se dañaría el LED. Cierto ?.
El LED no se dañará mientras sea circulado por la corriente que especifica el fabricante.
Por lo tanto es necesario saber:
A- En nivel de voltaje de la fuente.
B- La corriente requerida por el LED para encender.
C- La caída de voltaje en el LED cuando por él circula esta corriente.
Con esos datos puedes calcular la resistencia limitadora de corriente para el LED.
Aunque la fuente de alimentación de, vamos a decir, muchísima corriente el LED no se dañará siempre y cuando no se excedan los límites establecidos por el fabricante.

A esta otra pregunta:
como puedo medir cuanto amperaje requiere un led de los q voy a usar? 
Es un tanto difícil el hacer esta prueba. Sobre todo si sobrepasamos un limite de voltaje o corriente; el LED se puede dañar.
Puedes ir aplicando cada vez más corriente hasta ver bien encendido el LED. Pero dónde es ese punto ?.
Mejor básate a lo que se especifica en las hojas de datos del fabricante.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola.

La corriente en una batería sin carga no se puede medir, ya que, el amperímetro va en serie con la carga.
Hay tener presente que *los amperímetro no se conectan en paralalo* a la fuente de voltaje. *Los amperímetros siempre se conectan en serie.*

Acerca de los LEDs su corriente típica es de 20mA ó 0.02A.
Si no sabes como armar una fuente de voltaje de corriente continua a partir de una fuente de voltaje alterno, te sugiero que leas acerca de ese tema, antes de intentar armar un circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dalonico (Nov 14, 2011)

muchas gracias por las respuestas 

con respecto a la fuente... me e puesto a conectar todo en la protoboard de todas las formas q me llegan a la imaginacion y no logro conseguir nada... me podrian pasar algunos links del foro q expliquen como hacerla bn?...


----------



## andresm1984 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola a todos.. 

Quisiera hacerles una pregunta.. 
Resulta que compre un ecualizador,para adaptarle a mi guitarra acústica, para poderla amplificar al equipo de sonido, por medio de la entrada del micrófono..
El aparato quedo bien instalado y funciona perfectamente...

Pasa que este aparato funciona con una pila de 9v, las cuales son caras y duran poco, entonces me idee la forma de poder adaptarle un adaptador de corriente, valga la redundancia, que me da los 9 voltios.. 

Hice la conexión, quedo bien hecha y el ecualizador prende normal para poder afinar la guitarra. 
Hasta ahí, todo bien... perooo...
Cuando me dispongo a probarlo conectándolo en el equipo de sonido.. me esta generando un sonido muy raro, como un pitido.. chillido.. o algo asi... 

entonces decidí probar con la pila de 9v nuevamente, y conectarlo al equipo, y vaya sorpresa, funciono excelente.. se escuchaba mi guitarra al equipo de sonido hermosa..

Pero cuando hago la prueba con el adaptador.. este inmediatamente suena horrible y genera un chillido desagradable..

Que puede estar pasando ahi? 

Gracias!!!
pd adjunte la imagen del ampli


----------



## printido (Jul 14, 2016)

¿Que "adaptador de corriente" estas utilizando?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2016)

Buenas tardes andresm1984

Lo que te está pasando puede ser causado por varios motivos...

El principal es que ese Alimentador sea una "Patata" y/o esté defectuoso.

Esos Alimentadores, básicamente son de dos tipos, Lineales y Conmutados, ambos tienen sus ventajas e inconvenientes.

Los del tipo Lineal son más sencillos y se supone que menos ruidosos, pero suelen tener el problema que siempre dan más tensión que la que hacen constar en la "pegatina", esto puede provocar un funcionamiento incorrecto del Ecualizador.

Lo primero que tienes que asegurarte que el Alimentador es capaz de dar la corriente necesaria para alimentar tu Ecualizador, pero al ver que se alimenta con una Batería de 9VCC, podemos presumir que uno de más de 500mA puede servir perfectamente.

Sin oír "In situ" el efecto que comentas, es difícil predecir qué es lo que lo provoca.

Te podría aconsejar que pongas un Condensador aquí, que pongas una Bobina allá, que forres el Alimentador con Papel de Aluminio, que pongas un cable de masa etc. Pero eso no son soluciones, eso tiene que funcionar sin hacer "Malabarismos"

Intenta, si es posible, probar en la tienda con otros Alimentadores, seguro que resuelves tu problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que el adaptador de corriente que usas es de mala calidad y mete ruido eléctrico de la red.
Compra uno bueno filtrado y estabilizado.


----------



## andresm1984 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!!
He utilizado varios.

Utilice uno de 5V DC 1A
y otro de 9 V DC 0.6 A ( con este es el que me da mas ruido)... 

Y ahora probe varios y con todos sigue dando ruido.. Hasta probe con un power bank que da 5v DC y nada.. 
La unica forma que funciona perfectamente es con la pila de 9V..



printido dijo:


> ¿Que "adaptador de corriente" estas utilizando?



Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!!
He utilizado varios.

Utilice uno de 5V DC 1A
y otro de 9 V DC 0.6 A ( con este es el que me da mas ruido)... 

Y ahora probe varios y con todos sigue dando ruido.. Hasta probe con un power bank que da 5v DC y nada.. 
La unica forma que funciona perfectamente es con la pila de 9V..


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2016)

Adaptadores del todo a cien, sin duda.


----------

